# Just accidentally ate an entire sunflower seed with the shell on... Afraid of it coming out.



## AmericanPatriot (Dec 6, 2009)

I was eating a bag of David Jumbo sunflower seeds, and I accidentally swallowed a whole seed with the shell before I could get it back up. I have IBS, and anything to do with my stomach freaks me out, and I am very, very scared of what it will be like "coming out," especially the few seconds before it actually "gets out of me" (sorry for the gross factor)...

Will it be uncontrollably painful when it happens? Should I confirm that it has passed in the stool? Please give me some advice.


----------



## maitland (Dec 23, 2011)

i am no medical exoert...... but based on personal experience, i would think you have nothing to worry about. maitland


----------



## Matilda001 (Oct 18, 2011)

I would imagine your digestive juices will soften the shell and it will pass easily. when I was a child I swallowed a plastic whistle







. it came out the other end a few days later as soft mush, it had still retained its shape but but totally pliable







Hope you dont have too long to wait before the 'object' is passed.....


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Amer Pat You NEED to get your anxiety treated. There is absolutely NO reason to have THIS kind of reaction to eating a sunflower seed shell.


----------



## DropIIzer0 (Apr 11, 2012)

Don't stress it pat. I freak about the consequences of accidentally swallowing stuff all the time, everything from small bits of glass to foil to food that hasn't been fully chewed. This is all the anxiety and none of that #### will really hurt you, except the glass I guess. But not a shell lol.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Based on the number of people google indicate typically eat all of their sunflower seeds whole with the shell on it all the time and have done so all their life, I think you have nothing to worry about.I do agree that if you habitually freak out you need to talk to a professional about it. Freaking out regularly is not good for you, and often is much worse than anything that triggers the freaking out.


----------

